# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Petland - Albino ACF framed as a ADF

## Caspian

This is just a first-hand experience of the misleading labels you may see when buying Aquatic frogs, such as ADF's and ACF's, at a petstore.

I was recently stopping off at my local Petland, and of course, I took a look at all of the frogs in store. I didn't buy any, [though I may in the future] but I did have my eye on a what looked like an Albino African Clawed frog, that was about 1.5 inches long, with the exact characteristics of an ACF.

 However, when I looked at the label above the tank, it said "Albino African Dwarf Frog". From my knowledge and research, I know that there isn't such a thing, or at least, it wouldn't be that big or have clawed hands and protruding eyes. Of course, I went over to one of the shop personnel, explaining that it is in fact not a Albino ADF, and I politely requested that they correct the label for the sake of the people who might be mislead by the label. However, the shopkeepers insisted that it was an adult, Albino African Dwarf frog, and that it would not grow any larger, despite all the evidence I politely gave to them that it was not an African Dwarf frog. After being unable to persuade the shopkeepers to change the label, I left at once.

I usually trust Petland, but even so, this is an example that even the most trustworthy petstores can be misleading. I am curious; am I the only one to have seen this before?

----------


## Lija

never trust petland and petsmart! those are the worst, mislabeling is not too bad in comparison to health issues of some of their frogs, horrible living conditions of animals for sale and stupid advices their employees are giving. I'm not saying all stores are like that, but usually it is very painful to pass by their reptile/amphibian sections and very very rare to meet anyone who actually knows what he is taking about.

----------


## MatthewM1

One of the stores by me sells dyed ACF and calls them tootie fruity frogs =/

Agreed pet shop set up sadden me a lot of the time. There's another shop that keeps abf froglets, fbts, gtfs and anoles all in one tank. And there's another shop where I've learned to just keep my mouth shut b/c the owner likes to start arguments with me over simple comments

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Caspian

Yeah, I don't like going to pet stores much. I've seen some really bad enclosures for animals.

Wow... African bullfroglets, FBT's, GTF's, and Anoles all in one tank! That's horrible!

Once, I saw an adult pacman in a tank a tiny bit bigger than a 5 Gallon. Disgusted me. Not to mention how they were keeping the arachnids in that store.

Any pet stores you'd recommend?

----------


## Lija

I don't know a lot of stores in Vancouver, but I liked one in north vancouver, don't remember the name, i think they had no frogs, it is pretty small shop, but i got the feeling they could get whatever you want. I liked that they keep whoever they have in proper conditions, they also breed i think bp or corns ( somebody for sure) and i absolutely LOVED one in Victoria downtown, amazing knowledgeable people and excellent keeping conditions of all animals.

----------


## MatthewM1

American bullfrog froglets, sorry lol

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## froghugger

I usually get my ACF's at Nestor's Aquarium's and pets, a locally family run pet store, where the conditions are quite good compared to the descriptions up top, they have never given me a sick frog, and they always live a good while!

----------


## RockyGurly

Where was this Petland, exactly?  :Frown: 
There's one in Vernon, BC that I really love for how they keep their crabs (my main critter) but I guess next time I'm in town I'll have to take a closer look at some things. I hope that little guy gets picked up by someone who knows what he is and can handle him  :Frown:

----------

